
Testing OmniSci on web analytics workload - zX41ZdbW
https://presentations.clickhouse.tech/original_website/benchmark.html#[%22100000000%22,[%22ClickHouse%22,%22OmniSci%22],[%220%22,%221%22,%222%22]]
======
zX41ZdbW
Instructions, scripts and log can be found here:
[https://github.com/ClickHouse/ClickHouse/tree/master/benchma...](https://github.com/ClickHouse/ClickHouse/tree/master/benchmark/omnisci)

